# Pricing Question



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm gearing up to print maybe 200 or more tees this coming Spring. My pricing question follows:

I am doing a ONE COLOR print on a black shirt, (using athletic gold as the color) and am trying to figure out the pricing breakdowns.

I do NOT have a DTG printer, nor do I plan to buy one anytime soon, so I would be outsourcing this work.

I DO have a heat press and can buy Plastisol transfers for my design at around $1.00 - $1.50 each.

The shirts will be black, multiple sizes from Youth Small to Adult 4XL, and then I will use Vinyl to put customization on the backs of them. 

Would I be better off with Plastisol, providing that I supply the shirts either way, or would it be cheaper with a DTG outsource?

I really hope that makes sense, it's the only way I could phrase it. If more clarification is needed, just let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You wouldn't be able to oursource dtg for as low as you can get plastisol transfers. 

You could probably outsource to a silkscreen printer for that many shirts that would be less than transfers. A one color job like yours should cost you less than $1 each including screen charges.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Joe,

That's what I was thinking, and I don't mind doing the work with Plastisol transfers, but wanted to make sure I wasn't short changing myself.


----------



## PerfPunch (Oct 23, 2007)

Where do you get transfers?


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got one preliminary quote from Ace, but I have another one with Dowling Graphics that I'm waiting on as well.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

The added advantage of Plastisol is that you can usually go up to the next price break and get extra transfers for little to no extra money (sometimes even cheaper) and if you decide to run some of the same design later (maybe you sell out faster in certain sizes) you can replace only those sizes and quantities that you need. With a screenprinter, you will most likely be faced with a minimum reorder or have to pay a higher price for a lower quantity on the reorder.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with other posters, you would not be able to get it done with dtg as low as screen printing or plasitol. Dtg machines are not great for large runs as far as price is concerned expecially on a one color job.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

One thing to consider is how will the vinyl customization look next to the plastisol transfer or screen print? 

We have thought about doing this but did not feel comfortable about how it would look. We never tried it though so someone that has tried it may know if this looks ok.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, your least expensive way would to have the front of the shirts screen-printed, and then use your vinyl for the custom rears....just make sure that the screen-printer uses the same shade of gold to match your vinyl as close as possible. Bring a piece of the vinyl when you go to the screen-printer. Should not cost you any more than $1.00 for 200 shirts, plus a screen charge. If you're concerned about the appearence of the screen print w/ the vinly rear, you can heat press the screen print w/ a teflon sheet for about 8 seconds or so, and it will look almost like the vinyl.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

fdsales said:


> If you're concerned about the appearence of the screen print w/ the vinly rear, you can heat press the screen print w/ a teflon sheet for about 8 seconds or so, and it will look almost like the vinyl.


Interesting Tip Brian...thanks!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

brentonchad said:


> One thing to consider is how will the vinyl customization look next to the plastisol transfer or screen print?
> 
> We have thought about doing this but did not feel comfortable about how it would look. We never tried it though so someone that has tried it may know if this looks ok.


Usually not a problem if it is on the back.

Also, many times the customized names are not the same color as the front....but maybe white instead.


----------

